# Router für Unitymedia 100MBit



## Gast1652130603 (10. Juli 2014)

*Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Hey Leute,

ich bekomme demnächst 100Mbit\s von Unitymedia und werd meinen Speedport zurück an die Telekom geben.
Jetzt bräuchte ich mal einen Tipp was für einen Router ich mir hierfür holen sollte.

Die von Unity angebotene Fritzbox hab ich erstmal abgelehnt, weil ich da 1. nicht viel gutes drüber gelesen hab und 2. die mich 5€ im Monat kosten würde 
Allerdings habe ich zuhause Dect Telefone im Einsatz und Gbit Lan wäre natürlich auch wünschenswert.

Ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## robbe (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Du bekommst bei Unitymedia einen Modemrouter aufgezwungen. Diesen Elektroschrott musst du verwenden. Kannst zwar noch jeden beliebigen Router dahinter hängen, die Routingfunktion vom Unitymedia Teil lässt sich aber nicht abschalten. Wenn du also nur ein Gerät haben möchtest, würd ich dir schon die Fritzbox für 5€ empfehlen, so schlecht ist die garnicht. Findet schließlich auch bei den Business Tarifen Verwendung.

Achso, Dect hat das Standardteil natürlich nicht. Wenn du deine Telefone also am Router anmelden willst, kommst du um die Fritzbox nicht drumrum.


----------



## Panagianus (10. Juli 2014)

Du kannst keinen eigenen Router verwenden. Ich habs neuerdings Kabelbw, die gehören zusammen. Ich hab auch die FritzBox und die is ok, das Wlan könnte besser sein aber ich bin ja auch nur auf 2,4ghz


----------



## Gast1652130603 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Hmm okay danke für die Info, dann werd ich wohl mal anrufen und die Fritzbox dazubestellen.
Mal sehen wie das Ding läuft.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Kabel Deutschland 100Mbit\s und am Modem hängt als Router 

TP-Link TL-WR1043ND und läuft alles Top 

TP-Link TL-WR1043ND v1 Wireless Router 300Mbit bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Wolli (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland 100Mbit\s und am Modem hängt als Router
> 
> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND und läuft alles Top
> 
> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND v1 Wireless Router 300Mbit bei notebooksbilliger.de


 
benutze ich ebenfalls mit 100mbit und kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juli 2014)

Die Fritzbox für WLAN brauchst du nicht, denn sie ist wirklich absoluter Mist. Mir dem tp-link wr1042nd oder halt 1043nd machst du nichts verkehrt. Der 1043 hat 3 Antennen, der andere nur 2


----------



## extremeDsgn (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Ich bekomme auch bald den TC7200, kann man da dran jetzt einen eigenen WLAN Router anschließen oder nicht?


----------



## robbe (10. Juli 2014)

extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch bald den TC7200, kann man da dran jetzt einen eigenen WLAN Router anschließen oder nicht?



Kann man, allerdings fungiert dieser dann im Grunde nur als Access Point.




der_knoben schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox für WLAN brauchst du nicht, denn sie ist wirklich absoluter Mist. Mir dem tp-link wr1042nd oder halt 1043nd machst du nichts verkehrt. Der 1043 hat 3 Antennen, der andere nur 2


Dir ist aber klar, das es hier nicht um die 6320 geht?
Die 6360 hat sicher nicht das beste Wlan, brauchbar ist es aber allemal.


----------



## extremeDsgn (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*



robbe schrieb:


> Kann man, allerdings fungiert dieser dann im Grunde nur als Access Point.



Was genau heißt das für mich?
2 PCs per LAN, und 3-5 WLAN Geräte sind vorhanden.


----------



## robbe (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Das heißt, dass das TC7200 alle Routingfunktionen übernimmt und dein Router eigentlich nur als Switch mit Wlan arbeitet. Deine Geräte sollten aber problemlos laufen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Telefonie, Voip oder sowas benutze ich nicht. Es geht nur ums Internet über LAN fürs PC und WLAN für die anderen Geräte.
Der TC7200 hat ja auch WLAN, eigentlich kann ich doch auch den benutzen, oder? Und wenn ich doch mein eigenen WLAN Router anschließe, gibt es Geschwindigkeitstechnisch Nachteile für mich?


----------



## robbe (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Das Wlan vom TC kannst du vergessen. Langsam und Instabil. Solange der nachfolgende Router für die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit geeignet ist, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## extremeDsgn (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Router für Unitymedia 100MBit*

Ich habe aktuell bei meinem 50000er Paket so eine Konfig:

Cisco Modem 3208G -> Netgear WNR2200 (der sich als sehr schlecht nach einem Jahr Nutzung herausgestellt hat und ausgetauscht wird, bräuchte eine Empfehlung) -> LAN bzw. WLAN

Wenn ich meinen PC über den Cisco per LAN direkt verbinde, bekomme ich die volle Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 6,2MB/s. Wenn ich jedoch per LAN meinen PC über den Netgear Router verbinde, sind es um die 4,4MB/s. Liegt es daran, dass der Netgear kein Gigabit sondern nur 100MB/s Übertragungsrate unterstützt? Bin am verzweifeln und muss mich bis Samstag entscheiden ob ich bei der 50000er bleibe oder auf 100000 upgrade.
Laut Chat Hotline bekommt man nur noch den TC7200, auch wenn man die WLAN Funktionalität nicht hinzubucht (wird deaktiviert im Gerät, wie auch immer).


----------

